
We need a search engine for individually produced content - dnavani
https://devennavani.me/articles/2020-05/we-need-a-search-engine-for-individually-produced-content
======
miles
Spot on, Deven.

At the moment, I use an RSS service[0] and reader[1] fed with almost 20 years
worth of gleaned feeds to accomplish much the same thing.

The collection grew to such an extent that I had to categorize the feeds, with
the most interesting/generally low volume in a "daily" category (the idea for
which I stole from Slow Feeds[2] (now known as Web Subscriber[3])).

But a dedicated search engine for handcrafted content would be awesome.

EDIT: I saw [https://wiby.me](https://wiby.me) mentioned in a recent HN
comment. The About page[4] states in part, "The Wiby search engine is building
a web of pages as it was in the earlier days of the internet."

[0] [https://newsblur.com](https://newsblur.com)

[1] [https://reederapp.com](https://reederapp.com)

[2] [https://onethingwell.org/post/80985561981/slow-
feeds](https://onethingwell.org/post/80985561981/slow-feeds)

[3] [https://zoziapps.ch/slowfeeds/](https://zoziapps.ch/slowfeeds/)

[4] [https://wiby.me/about/](https://wiby.me/about/)

